# Lowrance Elite-5 DSI



## Sleestac (Feb 29, 2012)

I just picked up the Lowrance Elite-5 DSI for the PA. The instructions say thru hull mounting is not recommended because it degrades the imaging. I doubt the thin yak hull will interfere with it as much as a fiberglass boat hull would. Any others running this unit and had any problems with mounting it thru the hull?


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Almost everyone I know use the thru hull mounting. Kinda hard to mount on the outside under the waterline unless you have a 2013 PA. I think it actually has a mounting plate. I am mounting mine this week and it will be shoot thru.


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

I got a Ocean Kayak Trident 13 an i got the Lowrance Mark 4x DSI an i got it mounted through the scupper hole with the Lowrance Scupper Transducer Mount if that helps any!


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

The down scan image is what will be effected. It will still work but may not paint that perfect picture of the structure for you. Not sure it the plastic will effect it but it will not work thru a fiberglass boat hull. And it does not take much boat turbulence to screw the picture so plastic may hurt your picture.


----------



## Tonka (Feb 5, 2013)

Donnie24 said:


> I got a Ocean Kayak Trident 13 an i got the Lowrance Mark 4x DSI an i got it mounted through the scupper hole with the Lowrance Scupper Transducer Mount if that helps any!


Thanks for the heads up on the scupper mount!! That's the route I will be going!!:thumbsup:


----------

